# DDB compiled in, but CTRL-ALT-ESC disabled?



## coleb (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd like to leave DDB compiled in, but control whether or not a hotkey can be used to break in to the debugger with a sysctl - is this possible? I just don't want my customers to accidentally hit the key sequence.. however, I do want the ability to have the debugger enabled when I want to get in to it. Thanks.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 15, 2010)

The same problem.
Compiled DDB, and I don't know which shortcut to use to run internal FreeBSD debugger.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2010)

> The default break-to-debugger sequence is Ctrl+Alt+ESC. For syscons, this sequence can be remapped and some of the distributed maps out there do this, so check to make sure you know the right sequence to use.


10.4 On-Line Kernel Debugging Using DDB

Also note that you shouldn't enable debugging on production systems. For one it'll slow performance down and, more importantly, it'll allow someone with access to the machine to get root access fairly easy.


----------

